# moca not working



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

I just had WOW install cable in my house and can't get moca working on roamio pro and mini. I have the cable coming into the house and have a 3 way splitter, with one coax going to modem, one to pro and 3rd to mini. There is no POE filter installed, but would that cause the problem? When I connected the cat5 to the pro, worked no problem, but moca won't work.

Could lack of filter be the issue or do I need to change another setting?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok, Im not totally clear what your config is, so I'm going to sorta talk about everything here.

So you need a device to act as a moca bridge. Most of us that use moca use a Roamio or Premiere xl4 for bridging the ethernet network to the moca coax network. Some folks use a dedicated bridge. Fios comes with a moca bridge built-in.

So, you have ethernet connected to your Roamio, and we're going to use it to bridge. Go into settings/network . It should say "Ethernet + MoCA" under Type. If not, you have not set it up to bridge.

If it is setup to bridge, check the 'network status' on both ends. look for a specific errors, bad packets, etc.

Try specifying a specific MoCA channel vs leaving it on auto. Try a lower channel and then set the Mini to the same channel when setting it up.

You might have a bad splitter thats not passing the signal or one rated too low a frequency range. The frequency range spec has been somewhat of a controversial topic, with some saying that the moca signal is strong enough to punch through any attenuation due to a limit of the frequency range. MoCA 1.1 operates in the 500 &#8211; 1500 MHz frequency range. If you are using a higher MoCA channel, and the splitter is rated to too low a frequency, it might not be able to establish the connection.

You should consider getting a moca POE filter. The filter helps in a few ways. First it blocks any signaling/interference on the incoming wire in the frequency range that MoCA uses, improving your quality of signal. Second, it provides security so that your signal doesn't go out onto the wire. Thirdly, it shrinks the size of the network that the Moca signal has to be driven over, improving signal strength and quality.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

lgnad said:


> You should consider getting a moca POE filter. The filter helps in a few ways. First it blocks any signaling/interference on the incoming wire in the frequency range that MoCA uses, improving your quality of signal. Second, it provides security so that your signal doesn't go out onto the wire. Thirdly, it shrinks the size of the network that the Moca signal has to be driven over, improving signal strength and quality.


Fourthly, it's "being a good neighbor", by preventing your MoCA signals from getting into neighboring houses, which can wreak havoc, and even most cable providers don't want your MoCA egressing outside your home, and into their distribution system. Only fiber to home installations don't have this issue.

If you have neighbors using MoCA, and they aren't using filters, everybody could be ingressing and egressing, on any MoCA band, and nobody gets reliable MoCA, until PoE filters go in.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You need either your Roamio or a moca adapter to actually create the moca network.

If you prefer to use the Roamio, connect it by ethernet and select "Use this DVR to create a moca network." in the network settings.

Then the Mini will be able to connect to the moca network.

====

Or, if you don't want to run ethernet to the Roamio, you need to get a moca adapter ($50 on Tivo.com) and connect it to your router as shown below. Then you can select "moca" on both boxes. (disconnect any ethernet running to tivo.)

It's good practice to get a POE filter for security but not mandatory to get it running.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Just some non-argumentative thoughts I have:

Last I checked, the oldest #1 reason for use, was that PoE filters were a security measure. This persisted for a while, and was perfectly logical.
Then, members started pointing out how most any current MoCA adapter has some form of security, just enough to make it unlikely to be worried about the security of your network (although, since MoCA is a bridge to your whole network, I can see why some would want to take no chances).
Next, it became about how much MoCA signal will be lost to egress (exiting the home), rather than being used to extend the strength/range in-home, plus leaving neighboring MoCA to (ingress) enter your home, possibly interfering between homes, creating a double-whammy.
Then, it was added that service providers don't want residential MoCA, even their own used for whole-home DVR systems of their own, leaving the home, and back-feeding into their distribution systems. It seems some don't bother to install the filters, but may be due to techs who forget to, or didn't bring filters to the install trip.

I'm pretty sure that security concerns have moved to the bottom of the list for reasons you should have filters, unless the equipment bridging-in the MoCA segment were made before security measures were added.

What still baffles me, is how Cox will include one MoCA filter, per tuning adapter self-install kit (regardless of if you even use MoCA), with directions to use it on the included splitter, for the TA leg. But, they make no mention that you should have one at the actual Point of Entry. If you are using MoCA, (and using the TA) you need it, and should install it as instructed.

I made a nice bullet-point list of why PoE filters should be used, where, plus including how you may need more, beyond the actual Point of Entry.

If I can find it again, I'll post/link to it here. It's in one of the many MoCA threads.


----------



## timchi29 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I got the coax coming into the house , going to 3 way splitter and then coax going to pro, mini and modem. I then have cat5 going from modem/router to pro. Change setting on Pro and Mini and good to go. TiVo is kind enough to send a POE filter since wow cable different provide one.


----------



## Neilwltr (Mar 8, 2011)

go with cat 5 cable instead...best bet...


----------

